# Good Safe for work comics



## Naughty Little Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

what are some good comics that arent overly inappropriate, any good suggestions?

mild sex, partial nudity is ok (think concession)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 27, 2010)

There definitely aren't any "good" comics, but the ones that doesn't make me want to burn furries in a fit of unholy rage are the earlier strips of Sabrina Online and Housepets.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

The only one I've read (partially read, but still)

Lackadaisy


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 27, 2010)

SFW comics?
Try Better Days/ Original Life or Las Lindas. Those are good and SFW.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm intrigued as to how the title has stuff like "Safe for work" and especially "good", then refers to Concession.

Apparently, mild sex and nudity is also SFW now. Imagine that.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jun 28, 2010)

I posted this is another thread, but you might find it useful if I post it here too. These are all really good comics, I took out one or two that don't meet your specific query, but here are the ones you 'might' enjoy. FYI my favorite comic out of here is Catena Manor.

http://twokindscomic.com/  - A comic by Tom Fischbach. I am pretty sure just about everyone knows about 2kinds by now but w/e. *PG13+*

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?  -  A comic by Scott Ramsoomair. Really funny set of comic strips about various games, if you play games you will find this hilarious. *PG13+*

http://furryexperience.smackjeeves.com/comics/  -   Just another comic to read to pass the time away. Nice story, big bonus is it IS NOT centered about some type of porn(so far atleast). *PG13+*

http://lunarrising.poecatcomix.com/  -  A new comic emerges from http://poecatcomix.com/. Seriously if you ever need some entertainment then check it out. *PG13+*

http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/  -  Probably the most EPIC comic I have ever read, 5 stars here. *PG13+ (suggestive themes)*

http://starfire.poecatcomix.com/2005/09/20/09202005/  -  An awesome comic, something that is actually pleasant to read. *PG13+*

http://nightshift.poecatcomix.com/2005/10/16/10162005/  -  Yet another awesome comic from http://poecatcomix.com/. *PG13+*

http://petitesymphony.com/comic/rascals/rascals-cover  -  An anime style comic, seems to be a pretty nice story of "boy loves girl and girl loves boy but neither will admit it". *16+*

http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php?s=1  -  Sequentialart is one the first comics I read, it's pretty funny and the artwork is really good. *PG13+*

http://laslindas.katbox.net/index.php?strip_id=1  -  Laslindas is a collaboration between Chalo and Soulkat. Awesome art as well as an 'interesting' storyline to say the least, check it out.*16+*

http://catenamanor.com/2003/06/06/20030617/  -  Ok this one you HAVE to see for yourself, it is full of EPIC! Yea, really funny and just a nice read. *PG13+*

http://www.ariannia.com/2003/10/10062003/  -  A comic collaboration between Blue Lion and Luke Turner. Really good, I mean DUDE, it is AWESOME! If you don't like the storyline then..well... oh well, your loss. *PG13+*

DISCLAIMER : None of the above comics are written/created/drawn by me and are properties of their respective creators. Don't eat me!


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you looking for strictly furry/anthro comics?  If not, I can list a bunch, but if so, I can list 2:

Housepets (already listed, even):  http://www.housepetscomic.com/
Daisy Owl (hardly an anthro comic because only like 2 or 3 characters are animals):  http://daisyowl.com/

Good non-furry comics are easier to come across; let me list some.

http://www.awkwardzombie.com/index.php  Videogame jokes.  PG
http://www.xkcd.com/  Geek jokes.  PG-PG13
http://www.threepanelsoul.com/  Sort of a slice-of-life style, I don't really know.  PG
http://questionablecontent.net/  Daily life of a large variety of well written characters.  PG13
http://www.drmcninja.com/  A ninja who is also a doctor has various adventures.  PG13
http://chainsawsuit.com/  Random one-off strips every couple of days.  PG
http://www.starslip.com/  A modern sci-fi epic.  Kind of.  PG
http://axecop.com/index.php/achome/index/  A cop who fights with a fire axe.  He has a team of cool dudes to help him.  It's written by a 6 year old, and is awesome.  PG


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 28, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> or Las Lindas. Those are good and SFW.


 
No. It's not.

@ OP: I recommend Catena, Bear Nuts or Exterminatus Now.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 28, 2010)

I know it's been said before...Housepets?
It really is a sad reflection for the fandom when we can only think of one SFW comic....


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I know it's been said before...Housepets?
> It really is a sad reflection for the fandom when we can only think of one SFW comic....



And when it happens to be the only good furry comic, too.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan. said:


> *I know it's been said before...Housepets?
> It really is a sad reflection for the fandom when we can only think of one SFW comic....*


 ^this (Housepets is awesome) ^this (It really is sad)


----------



## Slyck (Jul 1, 2010)

Good SFW comics?

Good luck!


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheap Thrills?


----------



## IggyB (Jul 2, 2010)

Broken Plot Device
Cheap Thrills


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

OP, Concession is not good or safe for work. 

Get caught reading concession at work during one of Joel's bondage sex scenes and see what happens. 

Or with the panel where Artie fucks Chelsea, the little boy. 

I bet your work loves that.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> OP, Concession is not good or safe for work.
> 
> Get caught reading concession at work during one of Joel's bondage sex scenes and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Well, now I hate Concession even more. Nice.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Or with the panel where Artie fucks Chelsea, the little boy.


 
I thought Chelsea was a little girl. Also Artie did it because of cancer. And Joel possessed the child and made her/him/it rape Artie for evilness because the kid had watched it's entire family die in a series of accidents precipitated by Joel in order to get her to molest adults and aughakjfkadkl;fn v


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I thought Chelsea was a little girl. Also Artie did it because of cancer. And Joel possessed the child and made her/him/it rape Artie for evilness because the kid had watched it's entire family die in a series of accidents precipitated by Joel in order to get her to molest adults and aughakjfkadkl;fn v


 Chelsea is a little boy who pretends to be a little girl.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Chelsea is a little boy who pretends to be a little girl.


 
Right, I must have missed the part where they have a 7 year old transgender. Awesome.

It's times like these that I really regret reading stuff so I can rip on it later. Because, damn, I still have to read it.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I thought Chelsea was a little girl. Also Artie did it because of cancer. And Joel possessed the child and made her/him/it rape Artie for evilness because the kid had watched it's entire family die in a series of accidents precipitated by Joel in order to get her to molest adults and aughakjfkadkl;fn v


All of this hurts my brain...WTF.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't forget about Joel's dead sister who is half possessing him and giving him her powers and that's why Joel was able to give Artie cancer.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't forget about Joel's dead sister who is half possessing him and giving him her powers and that's why Joel was able to give Artie cancer.


So, what's that comic's story?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> So, what's that comic's story?


 Furries work in a Concession stand in a movie theater. 

I refuse to acknowledge anything beyond that as part of the story.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Furries work in a Concession stand in a movie theater.
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge anything beyond that as part of the story.


 
But everything is funnier with paedophillic rape.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Furries work in a Concession stand in a movie theater.
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge anything beyond that as part of the story.


No wonder there's so much weird shit in it. The story itself could bore someone into a coma.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

lfgcomic.com
leasticoulddo.com

Neither are furry. Both are awesome.



Jashwa said:


> Don't forget about Joel's dead sister who is half possessing him and giving him her powers and that's why Joel was able to give Artie cancer.



And she's also the reason he's gay. She punishes him whenever he looks at a female. She's the only female in his life.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And she's also the reason he's gay. She punishes him whenever he looks at a female. She's the only female in his life.


 But he's bi and has sex with females all the time.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But he's bi and has sex with females all the time.



That one is a cross-dresser, not a female.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 2, 2010)

And thus ends the reasons why Concession can go suck a fuck.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> And thus ends the reasons why Concession can go suck a fuck.



No, there are more.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That one is a cross-dresser, not a female.


 I didn't mean that one those two. 

He did Millicent and some actual bitches before.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't mean that one those two.
> 
> He did Millicent and some actual bitches before.



Before.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Before.


 *http://concessioncomic.com/cast.php*


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> *http://concessioncomic.com/cast.php*



And? It doesn't say he fucked her body, just raped her mind.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And? It doesn't say he fucked her body, just raped her mind.


 lol u trollan


I was linking to Joel-Sexuality: Bisexual.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> lol u trollan
> 
> 
> I was linking to Joel-Sexuality: Bisexual.



Yeah. I said that he looks at females, but that his sister punishes him for it.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.blastwave-comic.com/

It's a great comic, somewhat violent but SFW, I think.  Kimmo Lemetti updates his comic once in a blue moon though


----------



## IggyB (Jul 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> No wonder there's so much weird shit in it. The story itself could bore someone into a coma.


 Well, the earlier part of the comic when they were just at the Movie theater had plenty of funny bits, but then 'what's his face' the author tried to add plot and it all went downhill.


----------



## Ames (Jul 4, 2010)

Housepets, VGCats, Bear Nuts.



Tycho said:


> http://www.blastwave-comic.com/
> 
> It's a great comic, somewhat violent but SFW, I think.  Kimmo Lemetti updates his comic once in a blue moon though


 
Haha I remember reading this ages ago.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> VGCats


 
Ransoomair is pretty hit-and-miss funny-wise IMO, in all of the different comics he's done.



atrakaj said:


> And she's also the reason he's gay. She punishes him whenever he looks at a female. She's the only female in his life.



You're forgetting his slutty cougar mom.


----------



## cpam (Aug 30, 2010)

There are _lots _of SFW furry strips out there:

Faux Pas, Freefall, Doc Rat, Kevin & Kell, The Lost Side Of Suburbia (recently did a furry version of League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen), Champion Of Katara, Pinkerton, World Of Fizz, Urban Jungle, Felicia & The Sorceress' Apprentice, Buddha's Dog, Felinia via a Paris, Ebin & May, Deer Me, Broken Plot Device, Seeker's Quest, Dan & Mab's Furry Adventures, Little Tales, Garfield, Newshounds, Mythtickle, Mr Cow, Runners, The Abominable Charles Christopher, Zodiac, Code Name Hunter, Commander Kitty, Dreamkeepers, Fission Chicken, Inherit The Earth...

Just to name a few.

(Disclaimer: a couple of the above are my own.)

Most can be found through the Belfry listings, and the rest aren't hard to find.


----------



## SabellaFox (Aug 31, 2010)

Some other offerings of current SFW anthro strips are:

Nip & Tuck â€“ Goblin Hollow â€“ Tales of the Questor

Catena Manor

Bats in the Belfry

Coming Up Violet

Namir Deiter

You Say it First

Sandra and Woo

Weesh!

Cyantian Chronicles

Derideal

Inverloch Archives

Edit: decided to finally stop being lazy and add links... they're not just for breakfast anymore...


----------



## Shouden (Sep 6, 2010)

The original Ghost in the Shell is pretty good. It has only a couple scenes of intense violence partial, brief nudity (for like a page or two), and the story is quite good. I think there is a version that includes a lesbian threesome, but the latest addition has those panels removed. But I enjoyed and read it at work, even.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> The only one I've read (partially read, but still)
> 
> Lackadaisy


 
Listen to her. Lackadaisy Cats is fantastic in every sense, fantastic artwork, realistic story and nice characters... if quirky "mafiosos" suit to you of course. They suit to almost everyone.

If you enjoy "simple" old-style humor, you might also enjoy Faux pas: http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm


----------

